

11 month to accept a Qt contribution patch - vdfs
https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,43594

======
joshguthrie
This headline is ridiculous. It's not a case of "Here is my patch" and eleven
months later "okay it's accepted" as the headline implies.

------
tmikaeld
11 months is almost a year.. Tingles my OCD.

The committer:

"Could you please wait until 23 December to merge this patch so we can say it
took 1 year to accept this translation update? i don't like to say 11 month,
and i think we can wait an other month, we already waited 11 ;)"

